

Brief History of Google "Killers" (not so much) - CalmQuiet
http://technologizer.com/2009/05/19/a-brief-history-of-google-killers/

======
chaosmachine
Not a bad article. I hadn't heard of a few of these.

If anything is going to take market share away from Google, I think it's
Twitter. Being able to search "live" information is really useful.

~~~
davidw
In tech, what tends to happen, rather than someone losing or gaining much
market share, is that the market is redefined, or new ones open up that are
bigger and more important. I.e. Microsoft didn't take any mainframe share from
IBM, Google hasn't taken any OS market share from Microsoft.

~~~
chaosmachine
You're right, the pie is always growing, but there are some queries that just
work better on Twitter, even though you might get reasonable results on Google
with enough digging.

In those cases, Google loses as people learn to start trying Twitter first.

An example: Last night I was trying to find a stream of a live hockey game.
Google was finding lots of forum threads about previous games, but nothing
current. So I tried Twitter, and there was a link in the second result.

Next time I'm looking for a live stream, I'll probably search Twitter first.

------
axod
Setting yourself up as a goog killer seems like a way to get ms interested in
acquiring you though.

------
csomar
no twitter nor facebook will replace my google position in search, I use
Google simply because it's fast and crawl a lot.

Google don't give best results (and no search engines can do) even human
edited search engine can't do, just because information add up every day.

solution? May be a shared search, where people vote for the best results and
comments, I see Google Wiki a good step, I alwas vote for the best results and
comments on interesting links (or may be fav them).

If google succeed in this technology (considering the trend of the search
queries), nothing can't beat him. Even if Microsoft does implement it, it
won't succeed because it needs a lot of users to get votes and comments.

Twitter? No results are bad, they are good only for news, if twitter grow
really (and not 60% quits!) then it may be a better place for news.

right now nothing will beat Google (only my secret startup :LL)

